# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Cabin Fever 2010 Hampton, VA

## jim_n_virginia

Oh man it's getting to be that time again! CABIN FEVER PICKING PARTY!!! LOL!

http://www.cabinfeverpickinparty.com/

I can't wait. For those who have never gone it is 3 days of non stop picking, workshops for mandolin, guitar, banjo, fiddle and vocals, great bands play ( and changing EVERY hour) from early morn to wee hours of the night at the Night Owl Concert!

Also a great vender room usually TWO rooms.

I gotta room at the Holiday Inn this year! YEAH! 

Hope to see (and jam with) all the old regulars there and also make some new friends.

I'll be wearing my Mandolin Cafe cap so stop me and say Hey if you see my big ugly mug!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Brian T

Pat & I will be there!  I'll be looking forward to jamming with ya!

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Lookin forward to it too Brian.

Dang Brian we both signed up on the Cafe on Sept 2002. I have almost 3K posts and you have 142.

Dude you talk too much! LOL!  :Laughing:

----------


## Phillip Tigue

Man OH Man!  It's times like this I wish I was still stationed in Norfolk, Va!  

Tidewater Bluegrass Music Association at it's best...Great pickers who love bluegrass!

Is Harlan Moncus still around?  Amazing fiddler!

And where was the gigantic car repair shop (Chesapeake?)?  Good picking there too.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Is Harlan Moncus still around?  Amazing fiddler!
> 
> And where was the gigantic car repair shop (Chesapeake?)?  Good picking there too.


Never heard of Harlan Moncus but could you be possibly thinking of Hurley Moncus? If so I'm sad to report that Hurley passed away last fall of 2009 due to medical complications when they were operating on him. 

And the car shop in Chesapeake you gotta be reffering to Wayne Willis at Wayne's Bodyshop! LOL! Still going strong there there! 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jeffyork

Hey Jim, I'll be there. I met you at Shaun's place several years ago, and I think at the Richmond jam one time. I'll look forward to catching up. Congrats on the room!

----------


## sgarrity

I hate that I'm gonna miss this year.  Y'all pick a few tunes for me!

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> I hate that I'm gonna miss this year.  Y'all pick a few tunes for me!


Aww come on man get ticket from Bucket and come on!  :Grin:

----------


## taterpicker

Hey Guys, when is this thang? I will be in Hampton Roads the first week of March and would love to attend if it's during that week.

----------


## Phillip Tigue

> Never heard of Harlan Moncus but could you be possibly thinking of Hurley Moncus? If so I'm sad to report that Hurley passed away last fall of 2009 due to medical complications when they were operating on him. 
> 
> And the car shop in Chesapeake you gotta be reffering to Wayne Willis at Wayne's Bodyshop! LOL! Still going strong there there!


It was Hurley...I blame my memory.

I'm sorry to hear about that.  He was an amazing person. 

IT WAS WAYNE'S!

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Hey Jim, I'll be there. I met you at Shaun's place several years ago, and I think at the Richmond jam one time. I'll look forward to catching up. Congrats on the room!


lookin forward to jamming with ya!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Hey Guys, when is this thang? I will be in Hampton Roads the first week of March and would love to attend if it's during that week.


Tater it's from March 4-7

If you've never gone you won't believe this event. You will jam until your hands swell up and won't work no more! LOL!

Follow this link and it will tell you everything you need to know!
http://www.cabinfeverpickinparty.com/

Lookin forward to jamming with you! 
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

My employer has decided that I needed to work that weekend.

----------


## taterpicker

Thanks Jim. Sounds like I might be able to make, barring any further blizzard activity up your way.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> My employer has decided that I needed to work that weekend.


OH MAN THAT STINKS!!! 

Call in sick!  :Grin:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

oh man got a room for the weekend and got my stuff packed and heading over there tonight with my banjo playing buddy! I'll be wearin my Mando Cafe hat so say hello if ya see me! WOO HOO! This is my favorite event all year!

----------

